# Fotoresistencias y Automatizar Persianas



## Xirar13 (May 1, 2007)

Buenas.... no tengo experiencia en fotoresistencias... pero sabiendo que modifican su resistencia de acuerdo a la cantidad de luz recibida... hice algunas pruebas... a mayor cantidad de luz.. el valor de resistencia tiende a 1 k..... y sin la presencia de luz.... queda en 2 ohms.. porque de ese es el valor de lña fotoresistencia que compre... asiq ue se me hizo facil elaborar los circuitos que adjunto... el circuito del led.. funciono perfectamente... el led prendia... y se mostraba un voltaje de salida de casi 5 volts con una luz... sumamente intensa... asi que elabore el circuito del motor... y resulto que ni siquiera se movio... mhmhmhm...... no comprendo porque.... si conecto el multimetro en las patitas donde va el motor (sin conectar este ultimo) ... me marca 5 volt.... y al conectar el motor y el multimetro... .... con la misma luz intensa me marca 0.28 volts ....

Estoy realmente confundido..... mi pirncipal duda es .. porque ocurre eso.... y mi primer objetivo... es realizar un interruptor.... de tal modo que al recibir la presencia de cierta cantidad de luz... active.. el motor...  agradeceria muxo... su yuda....

PD.. el motor funciona perfectamete con 3 volts.. aunque mi fuente de corriente (pilas).. es de 5 volts...


----------



## mabauti (May 2, 2007)

lo que sucede es que la resistencia del motor es demasiado baja en comparacion con la de la fotoresistencia, por lo que la mayor parte del voltaje cae en la fotoresistencia.

lo que te recomiendo es que uses un transistor en combinacion con la fotorestencia.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 2, 2007)

Xirar13 dijo:
			
		

> el valor de resistencia tiende a 1 k..... y sin la presencia de luz.... queda en 2 ohms..



Normalmente sin luz suele subir a unos centenares de kohms y no 2ohms que seguro que se habria movido el motor.

Dos detalles:
La ldr aguanta una determinada potencia por lo que se puede quemar si le haces circular demasiada corriente.

El motor necesita una corriente minima para funcionar.

Utilizando un simple transistor, cualquiera que tengas te funcionara medianamente bien.
Lo mejor es utilizar un potenciometro y la ldr conectados a la base , en el colector el motor y el emisor a  masa.

El LDR a Positivo y a un extremo del potenciometro.
La patilla del centro a la base del transistor
la patilla del otro extremo a masa.

Si tienes alguno de desguace de unos cuantos cientos de khoms te servira.


Finalmente me suena que por aqui se posteo uno muy simple con un 555+ldf


----------



## Xirar13 (May 3, 2007)

erre.. al escribir:

el valor de resistencia tiende a 1 k..... y sin la presencia de luz.... queda en 2 ohms..

realmente son: 2Megaohms...


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 4, 2007)

Ya nos diras que tal con el transistor, si lo pruebas veras que es facil y hasta funciona bastante bien.


----------



## vgarzon (Feb 7, 2008)

Bueno pues yo estoy realizando un circuito bastante simple de un deector de intensidad lumínica de ocho niveles. El caso es que tengo una fotorresistencia que con una iluminacion normal al medio dia disminuye su resistencia hasta 745ohm, pero en la oscuridad la sube a 25k, utilizando esta consideraciones diseñé mi circuito que funciona bastante bien. El problema es que necesito conocer la intensidad lumínica en lux que incide sobre la resistencia en cada uno de los casos y no encuentro una expresion, bueno si encontré una pero me pide datos del fabricante y no se donde encontrarla, además la fotorresistencia la compre en una tienda de electrónica y no se nisiquiera de serie tiene, a de ser la mas común del mercado. Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradezco!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hablando de LDR's, tenia ganas de comprar unos cuantos y me salio una lista de 7 rangos de valores! Pero cual es el más comun? (cuando digo comun me refiero a los que se emplean en los proyectos)
http://www.ditel.com.ve/productos.php?id=242


----------



## luis pach (May 14, 2010)

hola a todos. soy nuevo en esto. casi no se nada de electronica yo se electrica. pero un maestro nos marco hacer un proyecto q consta de un toldo automatico que se activado con un sensor de luz. osea que cuando haiga luz el toldo se deslize asi abajo y cuando haiga sombra el toldo se recoja. lo que queria ver si alguno de ustedes me podria ayudar con el circuito y los materiales q necesito. se los agradecere mucho. me ayudarian un buen aqui les dejo un video basicamente asi es lo que quiero hacer. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fig0_fbLyr4  gracias


----------



## tinoturey (May 14, 2010)

bueno a lo de los ldr 
yo ando haciento muchos experimentos con estas resistencias 
uno de ellos es el 
robot seguitos de luz
ese toldo del video 
liminarias automaticas 
contador de rebobinador 
y muchos mas 
y en cada uno de esos proyectos es un tanto distinto el uso de esa resistencia pero el principio es el mismo 
uno funcionan con transistores tip 31 
y otros nosesitan moc 
bueno 
lo mas aconsejable seria usar el tip 31 (transistor )


----------



## luis pach (May 14, 2010)

gracias tinoturey. pero no seria mucha molestia si me podiras facilitra el circuito de como se deve de conectar. te lo agredeceria mucho. gracias


----------



## Josefe17 (May 14, 2010)

-Transistor BD137
-Diodo 1N4148
-La resistencia fija (2,2 k) de 1/2 W 
-A 4,5  V
-Relé doble conmutado de 6 V
-Los final de carrera son NC (normalmente cerrado)
-El motor lleva una reductora con un sinfín que trasmite el giro al eje de enrollado mediante otro engranaje

Atentamente
Josefe17

P.D. Eso cuesta calarlo y regularlo muchísimo. A mí no me sale. No sé si es por los componentes o porque no sé.


----------



## luis pach (May 14, 2010)

gracias josefe17. ojala y a mi me salga... te lo agredesco mucho gracias


----------



## luis pach (May 16, 2010)

hola. tengo una duda en el circuito que enviaste del toldo automatico que significan o que son los FCI Y FCS. agradecere su respuesta gracias


----------



## tinoturey (May 17, 2010)

esas siglaas son los finales de carrera 
uno abierto y el otro cerrado
suerte


----------



## Josefe17 (May 17, 2010)

Ambos son NORMALMENTE CERRADOS (al pulsar abren), "s" es superior e "i" inferior.


----------

